# Fursona names?



## Wereling (Nov 24, 2012)

Planning a husky partial with grey markings on white fur (classic husky style) and I'm in need of named but I suck at naming things I have
1.Artemis
2.Thalia
I'm thinking of wearing baggy jeans and a hoody with low rider skullcandy headphones on my neck and maybe some sunglasses or a flat bill hat and maybe some earrings
And I'll have some fur down on my face like bangs
And I think that's it any ideas for names?


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

"Emo"- just call him Emo.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 24, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> "Emo"- just call him Emo.



Umm I'm a girl so my fursona is a girl xD just kinda hipster ish (FURSUIT SIZED TOMS?!?!?!?)


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 24, 2012)

"Emo"- just call HER Emo.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 24, 2012)

Lol


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 24, 2012)

DJ Emo

How about... Icepick? Uh, or Candybones. I'm not really the best kind of person to ask for names


----------



## Wereling (Nov 24, 2012)

Hmm maybe IcePick.I could have a guitar and a necklace with a see through blueish guitar pick

Anyone one have any Latin,Greek or Roman names?or maybe book names?
I'm also thinking of Piper


----------



## Heliophobic (Nov 24, 2012)

Wereling said:


> Umm I'm a girl so my fursona is a girl xD just kinda hipster ish (FURSUIT SIZED TOMS?!?!?!?)



There is no part of that post that didn't make me cringe.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 25, 2012)

Saliva said:


> There is no part of that post that didn't make me cringe.


So the fact that I'm a girl repulses you? And what's wrong with hipsters?they brought back vinyl records and Doctor Who (11th) is a time traveling  hipster

TIME TRAVELLING HIPSTERS RULE!!THEY WEAR FEZZES,SUSPENDERS,TWEED AND BOWTIES


----------



## Bulveye (Nov 25, 2012)

Wereling said:


> And what's wrong with hipsters?


I think the better question is what ISN'T wrong with hipsters. How about you just name your 'sona PBR? Or maybe even just Name? Think of the irony!


----------



## Wereling (Nov 25, 2012)

Bulveye said:


> I think the better question is what ISN'T wrong with hipsters. How about you just name your 'sona PBR? Or maybe even just Name? Think of the irony!



Hipsters are cool Thad kinda why they're called "hip"sters  
Cause I want a real name for it
Maybe something Doctor Who-ey


----------



## Sar (Nov 25, 2012)

Wereling said:


> So the fact that I'm a girl repulses you? And what's wrong with hipsters?they brought back vinyl records and Doctor Who (11th) is a time traveling  hipster



In that case, Call your sona "Doctor Emo"


----------



## iconmaster (Nov 25, 2012)

Names? I'M GLAD YOU ASKED.

1. Hipass Stinklord
2. Andrea McDumb
3. Artemia Phermac
4. Ima Emo
5. Doctor Who Jr.

i love naming things


----------



## Wereling (Nov 25, 2012)

Come on people please ACTUALLY help



Sarukai said:


> In that case, Call your sona "Doctor Emo"


 Hehehe I actually kinda laughed at this.........that's weird that I did xD

Oh man I just thought of a name I might do
-fanfare-
SILVERBOLT!!!!!!! 
-jazz hands-
-smiles expectantly-


----------



## HexGoat (Nov 26, 2012)

Sigh.... Ok guys, she is asking for some help and is a kid who could probably use it. Lets see here, names for a husky:
Lycos (derivative of the Greek word for wolf, also used to be an old search engine)
Sabaka (Russian for dog)
Canis (Latin for dog)
Amiga (Spanish for a female friend)
Comrade (Old term for friend, or a friend in arms)

There are popular Husky names: Timber, Bear, Sitka,          Nanuk, Shadow, Sasha, Tasha, Tundra, Wolf, Dakota, Kodiak, Yukon

Sense it sounds like you are going for the hipster/music scene look, why not some music associated names with a twist: Spyn, Thump, Dub, and they likes.


----------



## Varden (Nov 26, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> "Emo"- just call him Emo.


/thread


----------



## Nordo Huskamute (Nov 26, 2012)

Wereling said:


> Anyone one have any Latin,Greek or Roman names?or maybe book names?
> I'm also thinking of Piper



OK, might as well post here sooner or later.  I like Piper, but I am biased.  Also, the name doesn't have to reflect her style...  Piper is nice )


----------



## Dreaming (Nov 26, 2012)

HexGoat said:


> Dakota, Kodiak, Yukon


Oh, if we're going with place names, name her Wagga Wagga, it's perfect


----------



## Demensa (Nov 26, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> Oh, if we're going with place names, name her Wagga Wagga, it's perfect



As someone who lives near Wagga Wagga, this strikes me as even more funny...


----------



## Wereling (Nov 26, 2012)

Well thanks you guys for helping out (even though it took a bit xD) but after scribbling on my reference art to shade it in I thought of SilverBolt I think I'll go with that  anyone else like it or am I just really spot I made a name?
(also thinking of later doing a male one that's black and white whose name is ThunderClap) 
Please don't shoot down these names if they aren't that great!!!!!!


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2012)

Silver bolt seems to generic, but that's just me.


----------



## HexGoat (Nov 26, 2012)

d.batty said:


> Silver bolt seems to generic, but that's just me.



Yes, generic, but a good starter.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Nov 26, 2012)

Tis true.  My name is generic as well but I was in the fandom before super awesome cool unique names were required.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh well I like it and I've gotten everything drawn out and such and I think it fits how her coloring and stuff looks


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Nov 26, 2012)

If the character has a backstory, I'd look for a name there. Huskies are sorta branded to a type of names tho. The more normal names.
I had no clue how to name a sergal. I just went crazy and I liked the combo of R and Z in the same name so I slapped together Reyzar. Every creature needs a second name so I threw in Sere as it followed the theme. For The surname I put Greifier. The theme was kinda to paly with the letter R and a few vowels.
My other characters plays with vowels more. Her name's Eleanor Eocaryon Feier


----------



## Kazookie (Nov 26, 2012)

Being less creative than so many other people, I went up going around looking at different words in foreign languages. Ended up with using google translate for English to Maltese, even though the language have nothing to do with the Maltese tiger which probably is an under-breed of the extinct south-china tiger.
Weird enough, I got Duran, which is Maltese for Uranium.
There's really nothing in the way for going for bat-shit insane words in another language. It's just the way it's said that can change an opinion.
Take the name of the peacock in Kung Fu Panda 2. Shen is the name of a religion in China. ShÃ©n means God in Chinese.
You can take a word that can describe your fursona for example. Just try translating it to different languages.
Some people have a name for describing what kind of animal their fursona is, by mixing two names for the specie(s)


----------



## Wereling (Nov 26, 2012)

Kazookie said:


> Being less creative than so many other people, I went up going around looking at different words in foreign languages. Ended up with using google translate for English to Maltese, even though the language have nothing to do with the Maltese tiger which probably is an under-breed of the extinct south-china tiger.
> Weird enough, I got Duran, which is Maltese for Uranium.
> There's really nothing in the way for going for bat-shit insane words in another language. It's just the way it's said that can change an opinion.
> Take the name of the peacock in Kung Fu Panda 2. Shen is the name of a religion in China. ShÃ©n means God in Chinese.
> ...



The different language thing is pretty good maybe I'll try some Siberian translations for a more unique name



Wereling said:


> The different language thing is pretty good maybe I'll try some Siberian translations for a more unique name



NEVERMIND xD there's crazy names but I'll be playing around with words and stuff


----------



## Varden (Nov 26, 2012)

HexGoat said:


> There are popular Husky names: Timber, Bear, Sitka,          Nanuk, Shadow, Sasha, Tasha, Tundra, Wolf, Dakota, Kodiak, Yukon


Forgot to reply to this. Being that I live in Alaska, naming a dog that is about as dumb as naming it Arkansas. Or Hill. Or Portland. At least here it is. I actually live in Sitka. Having a dog named Sitka in the town of Sitka isn't all that original. Up here it's either Tlingit name (Translated or not) or just a totally normal dog name. My neighbor has a husky named Wuff.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Nov 26, 2012)

Yes, coming up with a name is difficult but you definitely want something that will make your fursona memorable. Or, failing that, just call her Princess Blue Sparkles DiaperTaur Brony KitsuneVoreDragon the Third. That way, you'd literally have all the interests of the fandom in one individual.


----------



## Wereling (Nov 26, 2012)

I did up some reference art (not mine I just colored it in/drew clothes) but I cant transfer pics to save my life.
Any ideas of how to move it? HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I am triumphant in moving it somewhere xD (current profile pic is my reference stuff)

though it is small Im working on the size changing

I DID IT!!! -happy dance-:-D


----------



## ZZ_Cat (Dec 2, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> Yes, coming up with a name is difficult but you definitely want something that will make your fursona memorable. Or, failing that, just call her Princess Blue Sparkles DiaperTaur Brony KitsuneVoreDragon the Third. That way, you'd literally have all the interests of the fandom in one individual.


LOL. Or you could do what I did... Bein' a fan of ZZ Top and my fursona bein' a liger (which is a type of big cat), I took the ZZ from ZZ Top and it fell into place with the word cat, ergo I created ZZ Cat.  Need I say more?


----------



## ArtemisZiebenwolf (Dec 6, 2012)

Generic McCanine.


----------



## RaiUzuki (Dec 21, 2012)

i have 2 names if they help

1: Kane Alcuse (or if your a girl) Jenna Alcuse

2: Scarlet Heartnet (Or if your a boy)  Xane Skiies

P.s.

Skullcandy are good but sony's are better when it come to the audio quillity of hearing it. but skullcandys are good for being abit louder on sound but it deppends how much you will spend on head phones.


----------



## castiel darkangel (Dec 22, 2012)

YES! time travelling hipster!


----------



## castiel darkangel (Dec 22, 2012)

anyway, what i did for my fursona was pick a character from one of my favorite tv shows, and base the last name off something that happened to them


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm always a fan of 'normal' sounding names instead of some random japanese word you had to look up. If I were naming my fursona I'd use my favorite names: Kelly, Scott, Roy, whatever. Alternatively just a last name like Higgins or Dunlap or something. 

I can't stand names that are foreign looking/sounding for the sake of uniqueness but that's just me. It's your alter ego so doowutchalike.


----------



## meowchi75 (Dec 22, 2012)

uh...uh...how about Cassie? I suck at names XD


----------



## Liam Einarr (Jan 12, 2013)

There are tons of ways to look for awesome names out there (not the least of which is Google), but, eventually, all that matters is what you think about the name. If you like Silverbolt, go for it, if you want to do something else great! Just decide what you like and do it!


----------



## Burnide (Jan 23, 2013)

Badgering over vinyl-snorting hipstard whovianism aside, whatever you do, WHATEVER YOU DO, do NOT make your character's name/names directly allude to their species. 

Alternatively, call yourself Ice Wolfurry if you only want 7-year old crayon-art furfriends.


----------



## Troj (Feb 9, 2013)

Burnide said:


> Alternatively, call yourself Ice Wolfurry if you only want 7-year old crayon-art furfriends.



SilverMoon Wyvernyiff .

*Wereling*, in addition to looking at foreign languages, you might check out baby name books and websites. 

(Oh, and don't forget Esperanto. It's provided me with inspiration for a new nice character names in the past!)

At the end of the day, though, be sure to ask yourself if your character's name truly fits her, and jibes with her appearance, species, backstory, and "voice." (In fact, if you're having trouble coming up with a name, diving deeper into her backstory may provide you with some inspiration. Where was she born? What is her personality? What does she do for fun?)

So, for instance, unless you're aiming for comedy, a Siberian Husky probably wouldn't have a name derived from Swahili or Klingon . If your character's name is obviously or conspiciously French, Russian, German, Spanish, or what have you, there should be some plausible, character-based explanation for that.

If your character travels through time, you might give her either the first or last name of, say, a character in one of the famous stories or novels about science fiction, or of an acclaimed sci fi author who wrote about time travel (like Bradbury, or HG Wells), or even, any number of famous physicists who have discussed time travel. You could even give her a name that alludes to some principle of physics, or some principle related to time travel.

If your character likes Dr. Who, her surname could be inspired by one of the alien species or obscure characters from Dr. Who.

Wikipedia can also be your friend. In the past, I've given animal characters names that were either derived from or that alluded to their species, phylum, class, or order, and I've named various characters after (often minor or overlooked) historical or mythological figures. Just googling or Wikipedia-ing words or concepts even tangentially related to your character can help to get the brain juices flowing.

When I'm really in a rut, I'll sometimes give a minor character a name that is actually an anagram of their species, profession, major personality trait, or what have you (if only as a temporary placeholder, for when I come up with a better name).

Best of luck!


----------



## Grimnir (Feb 22, 2013)

> At the end of the day, though, be sure to ask yourself if your character's name truly fits her, and jibes with her appearance, species, backstory, and "voice." (In fact, if you're having trouble coming up with a name, diving deeper into her backstory may provide you with some inspiration. Where was she born? What is her personality? What does she do for fun?)


 I feel happy my name fits all this. 

@OP: As someone whose fursona's name is not only an awesome name, but one that is highly original, has deep meaning and is unique, I can safely say...
My fursona's name is better than yours.

Other than that, I suggest something that doesn't immediately suggest you're a brain dead, glitter happy idiot. 

P.S. Thalia... Artemis... Piper... I'm seeing a trend here.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 22, 2013)

-Blanche
-Beatrice
-Borscht
-Louche
-Deltrice
-Gertrude
-Gretchen
-ashawandabufantaquitabufontadelaroquandrelaquishabonishatishabufontrelaniquandrea

But really, you should go with something that relates to you, though that can be something that's built over time. I wouldn't go with any kind of name that could double as a magic spell in an RPG game and I wouldn't go the route of the name of a husky in other languages. If you aren't Japanese, don't go searching for a Japanese name. You'd probably be better off making up something that has no meaning till you give it meaning or simply an every day name you like and let the personality sell it as unique. The name is relatively unimportant, it's always the content supporting the name that makes it seem special. 

My first name was "FuzzlePup". I want to punch the old me right in the face, but what I got out of it was "Fuzz" or "Fuzzle" and that's simply ME now. Once you've made that unifying connection like an image to a word, then you may have your name.


----------



## Azuriel9k (Feb 22, 2013)

personally i picked an alias ive been using since i was a child. once i got into the furry fandom i switched it from and alias to a fursona. to me the names unique, as ive never seen it anywhere else. in that case (as fuzzle says) it should relate to you in some way. be it your own creation or a name you use frequently for anything else. personally i think just pick whatever name you want, who the hell cares. (only trolls) also, if you just cant think of your own name its ok. might i suggest a random name generator? http://foxular.net/namegen/run/?dict=Furry+Names+%5BCL4%5D&count=100 is one i found for you.


----------

